# I want to try to make a group in Central Ohio.



## Real Life Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok, so I'm kinda thinking about starting a cubing club/group in central Ohio. If anyone wants to second this idea, I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

Sounds cool.


----------

